# Coastal Carpet Morph.



## Australis (Jan 2, 2009)

One eyed morph Hypo Coastal


----------



## Australis (Jan 2, 2009)

I should also add, its het for ordinary.


----------



## slacker (Jan 2, 2009)

Australis said:


> I should also add, its het for ordinary.



Het for ordinary? Looks like it's homozygous to me


----------



## Australis (Jan 2, 2009)

slacker said:


> Het for ordinary? Looks like it's homozygous to me



How about we meet half away... with double het for two different types of ordinary from
hypo lines


----------



## N0MAD (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like mine!


----------



## Australis (Jan 2, 2009)

N0MAD said:


> Looks like mine!



Unlikely, this is a one of a kind, special new morph
throw $1500 my way.. and i MIGHT let you in on this
cutting edge new morph.


----------



## Australis (Jan 2, 2009)

Another photo... its amazing it just gets lighter with every shed, im wrapped!




Did i meantion its hypo... because it has reduced black and all, seen others with way more black


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 2, 2009)

What happened to it's eye?


----------



## Australis (Jan 2, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> What happened to it's eye?



No idea, could only guess.


----------



## liberty (Jan 2, 2009)

eye dont know


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol Liberty... That is a good one!!


----------



## Australis (Jan 2, 2009)

Could it be so massively hypo in that eye that its gone invisible?


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW a one eyed hypo thats a double het! 
I bet people are throwing all sorts of $$$ your way via PM's.
Maybe you should have kept it quiet Austy, and started a breeding project, you can name them 'invisible cyclops hypo crapets' 
Put me down for some hatchies, mates rates ok *nudge nudge* :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 2, 2009)

Ah the old one eyed snake eh?


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 2, 2009)

Pmsl..

I'll take it, I love blindsnakes..


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 2, 2009)

*hypo coastal*

Maybe lts keeping an eye out for someone !!!!! cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## vitticep (Jan 2, 2009)

hehehe that is funny, :lol:
Im sure you will have a certain 12yo with 7minutes experience as your bestest buddy very soon :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Jan 2, 2009)

Australis said:


> Could it be so massively hypo in that eye that its gone invisible?



Absotively. Fantastic sake mate, you should definitely breed it. I can tell it's hypo because not only has the eye colour completely reduced but there's also a break (maybe even two!) in the black there. Obviously it takes an especially brilliant reptilian professional like myself to notice these things, so I'm not surprised no one has picked this yet but.....it's actually hypER and hypO....you can tell by the way it's got some black there despite it being a hypo. Don't feel bad that you didn't pick it, I've been doing this for 2 seconds and I own a childrens python so I'm like totally awesome at this stuff


----------



## Emzie (Jan 2, 2009)

ive seen plenty of one eyed snakes before


----------



## gravitation (Jan 2, 2009)

Emzie said:


> ive seen plenty of one eyed snakes before



Sloot.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 2, 2009)

Emzie said:


> ive seen plenty of one eyed snakes before


 
????
i know heaps of herps that have 1 eyed hypo's....
i'm 1 of those proud owners lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 2, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Absotively. Fantastic sake mate, you should definitely breed it. I can tell it's hypo because not only has the eye colour completely reduced but there's also a break (maybe even two!) in the black there. Obviously it takes an especially brilliant reptilian professional like myself to notice these things, so I'm not surprised no one has picked this yet but.....it's actually hypER and hypO....you can tell by the way it's got some black there despite it being a hypo. Don't feel bad that you didn't pick it, I've been doing this for 2 seconds and I own a childrens python so I'm like totally awesome at this stuff


 

well obviously 2 seconds isnt enough to recognise that this snake is not only hypo and het for hyper but is also carries the genes for red (not brown). You can also see that the red (not brown) gene is co-dominant, but this takes a very trained eye and I wouldnt expect you to be that good yet.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 2, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> well obviously 2 seconds isnt enough to recognise that this snake is not only hypo and het for hyper but is also carries the genes for red (not brown). You can also see that the red (not brown) gene is co-dominant, but this takes a very trained eye and I wouldnt expect you to be that good yet.



Look mate, why don't you just go back under that rock and speak when spoken to hey? Who asked you for your opinion anyway? I'll have you know that I am THE foremost expert on this....stuff....by virtue of my being far more stubborn and obnoxious than you :lol:

*puts on flame suit and grabs popcorn*


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 2, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Look mate, why don't you just go back under that rock and speak when spoken to hey? Who asked you for your opinion anyway? I'll have you know that I am THE foremost expert on this....stuff....by virtue of my being far more stubborn and obnoxious than you :lol:
> 
> *puts on flame suit and grabs popcorn*


 
Ok, I'll let you have the title of THE foremost expert on hypos and hypers but no way are you the expert in reds and browns. I'll have you know that I once saw a coastal in the wild (well I think it was a coastal) and it was partially striped and almost red !!!!. I even did a quick DNA analysis on the spot, and found that this combination of red striping made it go faster.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 2, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Ok, I'll let you have the title of THE foremost expert on hypos and hypers but no way are you the expert in reds and browns. I'll have you know that I once saw a coastal in the wild (well I think it was a coastal) and it was partially striped and almost red !!!!. I even did a quick DNA analysis on the spot, and found that this combination of red striping made it go faster.


You say that as though it isn't something we all know already


----------



## Kris (Jan 2, 2009)

Australis, that is the best grade A hypo I've seen. Nearly reduced pattern Tiger too.......


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 2, 2009)

i've got a pic of a coastal thats het for red, striped and hypo.... well hopefully. 30% of the clutch were red or red and striped, and a couple were hypo. does that mean i will get an albino or something??? lol


----------



## Australis (Jan 2, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> well obviously 2 seconds isnt enough to recognise that this snake is not only hypo and het for hyper but is also carries the genes for red (not brown). You can also see that the red (not brown) gene is co-dominant, but this takes a very trained eye and I wouldnt expect you to be that good yet.



I'm a little rusty at distinguishing red from brown, any chance of a diagram or something 
to better illustrate this distinction?


----------



## Kris (Jan 2, 2009)

The differance is simple Australis, $150-00 for brown and $500-00+ and a stupid morph name for red


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 2, 2009)

Kris said:


> The differance is simple Australis, $150-00 for brown and $500-00+ and a stupid morph name for red


 
i do have a coastal that had red's for siblings. (for real). what are my chances of getting a red in the offspring? slim to none or does it work on the albino theory for hets ect


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 3, 2009)

Australis said:


> I'm a little rusty at distinguishing red from brown, any chance of a diagram or something
> to better illustrate this distinction?


 
I just so happen to have an illustration of the principle


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow thats lovely


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 3, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> i do have a coastal that had red's for siblings. (for real). what are my chances of getting a red in the offspring? slim to none or does it work on the albino theory for hets ect


your chances would be good if you mate it with a bredli


----------



## Kersten (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't be ridiclous Simon, that produces more of a brick/orange colouration. What you really need is some RBBS in the gene pool. I saw a video about it on youtube once.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 3, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I just so happen to have an illustration of the principle


 

thats a pretty hard diagram to understand.


little help please.

*has 000 ready for when I laugh to hard at future coments*


Will


----------



## Tsubakai (Jan 4, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I just so happen to have an illustration of the principle



Are you sure that's correct? Based on what I've seen I'd say you've got your labels around the wrong way.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 4, 2009)

Any chance of pics of parents and grandparents and possibly their parents and/or siblings? 







:twisted:


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 4, 2009)

This thread is hilarious!!... PMSL


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thought of a name?? Cyclops perhaps??


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2009)

Australis, I have a rat you can feed it...






Or maybe this one would be more appropriate?


----------



## Kersten (Jan 4, 2009)

You could call it Odin


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2009)

Could always call it the 
*C*ycloptic *R*ed *A*xanthic *P*atternless morph


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2009)

Hetty said:


> Australis, I have a rat you can feed it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'am dobbing you in for pirating


----------



## Hetty (Jan 4, 2009)

Pirating? I only have one pirate rat...





It's axanthic as well. I'll sell it for $500.


----------



## Kris (Jan 4, 2009)

Only $500-00, that's a bargain.....if it is a proven "Pirate" morph.? With only a bit of black I believe it's parents would probably be both hets for hypo too.....maybe.......


----------



## Australis (Jan 4, 2009)

Hetty said:


> Pirating? I only have one pirate rat..



Ill see your pirate rat and raise you a pirate mouse, proven stump leg morph.
Il get some photos.... i even wack a PBshop009 job over it.. and some fake
turf and rose petals for contrast :|


----------



## N0MAD (Feb 3, 2009)

Australis said:


> Unlikely, this is a one of a kind, special new morph
> throw $1500 my way.. and i MIGHT let you in on this
> cutting edge new morph.





Thanks but no thanks for MAYBE letting me buy this morph lol. I don't really like the whole idea of morphing anyways. Peace...


----------



## andyscott (Feb 4, 2009)

Amused


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2009)

N0MAD said:


> Thanks but no thanks for MAYBE letting me buy this morph lol. I don't really like the whole idea of morphing anyways. Peace...



You'll like what your told to like, and pay thru the teeth for the privilege.

You don't like morphing eh, well, they cant stay tadpoles forever lady.


----------



## mrillusion (Feb 4, 2009)

whats that little spot of black i see lol


----------



## Kris (Feb 4, 2009)

mrillusion said:


> whats that little spot of black i see lol



It is an illusion MrIllusion......you of all people had to ask.


----------



## N0MAD (Feb 4, 2009)

Australis said:


> You'll like what your told to like, and pay thru the teeth for the privilege.
> 
> You don't like morphing eh, well, they cant stay tadpoles forever lady.



Nobody tells me what to, or what not to like thank you very much.

So your Carpet was once a tadpole? Interesting...

Lol @ lady too, you're funny :lol:


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, yeah its all fun and games until someone loses an eye


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2009)

N0MAD said:


> So your Carpet was once a tadpole? Interesting...



If you want to get down to the nitty gritty, everyone was a tadpole once


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

cement said:


> Yeah, yeah its all fun and games until someone loses an eye



Oh now that was terrible. And yet I laughed.


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Oh now that was terrible. And yet I laughed.



It might of been terrible, but geeez, it was bloody well over due, this thread really
lends itself to that line.. about time.. thanks cement :lol:


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 4, 2009)

cement said:


> Yeah, yeah its all fun and games until someone loses an eye



King Harold ll said that in 1066 at the battle of hastings !!


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2009)

Crap thread, but not as bad as a poke in the eye with a burnt stick


----------



## N0MAD (Feb 4, 2009)

Australis said:


> If you want to get down to the nitty gritty, everyone was a tadpole once




If you want to get down to the nitty nitty gritty... No one was once a tadpole


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2009)

N0MAD said:


> If you want to get down to the nitty nitty gritty... No one was once a tadpole



Ah.... we might be on different wave lengths here.


----------



## cement (Feb 4, 2009)

We were all a quite lucky tadpole


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 4, 2009)

Australis said:


> Ah.... we might be on different wave lengths here.



Anyone recall a movie showed to them in primary school called 'where do i come from'

Dont know why i thought of it, but that whole tadpole thing reminded me of it and a boy in my yr 6 class yelling :
'BE CAREFUL OF THE SHARK!'


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> Anyone recall a movie showed to them in primary school called 'where do i come from'
> 
> Dont know why i thought of it, but that whole tadpole thing reminded me of it and a boy in my yr 6 class yelling :
> 'BE CAREFUL OF THE SHARK!'



Oh the memories....and "what's happening to me" :lol:


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 4, 2009)

lol, i remember that one too :lol:


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the reduced striping


----------



## Australis (Feb 5, 2009)

MrHappy said:


> I like the reduced striping



I cant believe no ones used that... Mr Happy youve got a silver tongue! :lol:


----------



## snake_boy (Feb 5, 2009)

Emzie said:


> ive seen plenty of one eyed snakes before


.


lol which way to take that. mmmmmmmm:|


----------

